# My 2 C5s



## Dpod (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, don't really post often on here, but just wanted to share my 2 C5s.

The black one is a 2.7T
The White one is a 4.2

enjoy!

Audi Snow by _dpod_, on Flickr

4.2 V8 by _dpod_, on Flickr


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Are those aftermarket tail lights or did the ones with orange in them only come on certain years? I hate the orange look on mine.


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

Pre face lift c5s had the red and white tail lights the switched to the amber ones after the face lift


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I like them much more that way.


----------

